# The New Prohibition



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

This is the era of the "new prohibition." Since Reagan's "War on Drugs," drinking has been increasingly discouraged by the powers-that-be, notably law enforcement and employers. What once was passed-off as "the folly of youth" and "college pranks" are now seen as serious infractions. 

DWI fines and penalities have dramatically increased, resulting in very high penalties, fines, and longer prison terms.

In a highly-competitive culture such as America, maximum profits must be made, and efficiency is valued above all. Drinking reduces efficiency. Therefore, many employers now require blood tests, even for non-critical jobs. Employers are now working closely and covertly with "social reform" groups to do background and "grapevine gossip" checks on potential employees.

Speed limits on freeways have increased (up to 85 MPH in certain areas) and cars are faster and more efficient. Therefore, drinking is now a serious offense, resulting in prison terms and high monetary fines.
————————————
"Sanctioned" drinking: Beware.

Drinking in public, and "Dionysian" gatherings involving loud 'secular' music such as rock, blues, jazz, or folk, are now strongly discouraged. Bars and "nightlife" are now discouraged for obvious reasons.

Even the act of "being" drunk, even if the person is quiet and totally passive, is now offensive to many people. Be wary if you are a "live music fan" and have decided to go see a band play secular music at a club. 

Be very vigilant if you are drinking (or drunk) in public places, even bars, regardless if you have a designated driver. Many people, sometimes even the musicians in the bands that play in these clubs, are now actively and militantly opposed to drinking and drunks. There are many predatory "anti-drinkers" stationed throughout nightclubs, and who now habituate public drinking places, who are ready to pounce on any suspected drunk.

It's not a good idea to sit with, or talk to people you have just met, or do not know. 

If a stranger comes up and asks to sit at a vacant chair at your table, it's a good idea to refuse this, and say that someone else is sitting there. If they become hostile, leave immediately. 

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

How bleak--thank God I won't be around much longer.


----------

